# dog breaking out in hives



## da_onepitbull41 (Aug 1, 2010)

hey guys has anyone experience there pit breaking out in bumps on its back from changing there dog food? or from bug bites, my boy broke out with some all on his back the other day and i dont see the vet til friday, so i just want to get some of the opinions from everyone


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That sounds like a bug bite, give Benadryll to help with the hives. If he is an adult and about 40-60lbs then give two tabs of benadryll and you can do that twice a day.


----------

